# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #77



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The guys talk about Roy Moore's loss in the Senate race and what this could mean for everyone and Squatch tells a personal story about being accused of sexual assault.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-12T22_41_31-08_00

For you YouTubers...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy. This’ll be good. I expect to hear Denton go supernova. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy. This'll be good. I expect to hear Denton go supernova.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fear I might have gotten a little out of control at one point. Can you blame me?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh Denton. You sound like a beaten man on this podcast. 
You’ve got to learn the world is made up of dopamine chasing numbskulls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Oh Denton. You sound like a beaten man on this podcast.
> You've got to learn the world is made up of dopamine chasing numbskulls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother, I know this, which is why I am concerned. I can't even flee to Ireland or Scotland, as they are farther down the road. There are no places to go. If Alabama falls....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

There is a place. Socialism is banned. Democrats are ridiculed. It's brilliant. 
But it's my little secret where.

PS. They only let Brits and Yanks in. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sas, your friend’s story has really troubled me. That is awful. It is a sad indication of the direction of our new society. 
It’s time to drink up. We’re doomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Sas, your friend's story has really troubled me. That is awful. It is a sad indication of the direction of our new society.
> It's time to drink up. We're doomed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It troubles me as well. He is a good person, not jaded like myself, so his false accusations have broken him. He is not the same person. I hope with time he can get past it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow, I hope you guys are just twistin Denton's gears. I haven't listened to this one yet, but will soon. And, if you were serious, there is a place where folks are still free, Denton, and sane (well, as much as one cares to be...) so if Alabama falls you still have options, ya know?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow, I hope you guys are just twistin Denton's gears. I haven't listened to this one yet, but will soon. And, if you were serious, there is a place where folks are still free, Denton, and sane (well, as much as one cares to be...) so if Alabama falls you still have options, ya know?


Unfortunately there is only so far you can run until your back is against a wall. Once it is it is far far too late. That's why we need to stand and fight!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow, I hope you guys are just twistin Denton's gears. I haven't listened to this one yet, but will soon. And, if you were serious, there is a place where folks are still free, Denton, and sane (well, as much as one cares to be...) so if Alabama falls you still have options, ya know?


If that is an offer, I appreciate it but we can't evac from Alabama. We can't let it fall.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Unfortunately there is only so far you can run until your back is against a wall. Once it is it is far far too late. That's why we need to stand and fight!


Very true, and knowing where that wall is, and how fast it's rushing towards you, is critical.



Denton said:


> If that is an offer, I appreciate it but we can't evac from Alabama. We can't let it fall.


It was an option to consider, should a need arise, as you do what you feel you must. 
Keeping you all in my prayers, stay safe.
:vs_moon:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> There is a place. Socialism is banned. Democrats are ridiculed. It's brilliant.
> But it's my little secret where.


Would that be Brigadoon or Shangrila?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Would that be Brigadoon or Shangrila?


No. There is actually a place like this and my name is on the list to be there. You can only live there if you have a role on the island.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Listened to #77 last night, it was pretty good, guys. You handled the heavy really well, imo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Listened to #77 last night, it was pretty good, guys. You handled the heavy really well, imo.


Thanks. It was heavy. Still is, as Moore hasn't stepped aside, yet.


----------

